# I visited a PENTECOSTAL Church on Saturday...



## Poohbear (Oct 5, 2010)

I actually had a pretty good time even thought it was TOTALLY different than any church experience I've ever seen.  I visited the church Friday night and all day Saturday from 11am to 7:30pm!  I never been in church for so long.  

At 11am, they had a Bible lesson (like Sunday school, except they call it Sabbath school). The lesson was very good. It was about right and wrong spirits.  Then we had lunch. Then we had Junior church where the children get up and sing and talk about what they learn. Then at 3pm, that's when their regular worship service started. It went all the way to 7:30pm!

But anyway, the things that was different for me was the speaking of tongues, prophesying, using holy oil, ladies wearing head coverings/scarves, and very energetic praise and worship. I was a bit scared when the bishop got up to speak. He actually didn't preach, he basically prophesied and spoke in tongues and used holy oil on people.  He was calling it a "breakthrough" time, so maybe it was something different than just preaching. Everyone in the church went up to the front of the church (which they called the altar) except for me. I just didn't feel comfortable going up there.  

But afterwhile, the bishop came up to me and prophesied. He was actually pretty on point. He told me that I have a good spirit and that he knows that I've been through a lot in life and the enemy is just trying to take ahold of me. Then he places his hand on my forehead and said that God wants to heal me of my pain. I kinda wanted to laugh, I just smirked a little when he put his hand on my forehead, but I don't know. After he did that, my mind was actually alleviated from the negative things I had been dwelling on. 

After church, a few of the church members, about 10, took me out to eat. They asked me what I thought, and I told them the truth. I did enjoy my time and I mentioned how I was a bit scared when they were starting the breakthrough period. The main bishop of the church said, "When I first came to the church, I thought these people were crazy. After 30 years of pastoring, I STILL think they're crazy." So I just thought that was funny.

Well, anyway, is there anyone here who is a Pentecostal Christian? I really would like to know about speaking in tongues. Will I ever be able to understand what is said in tongues? Will I one day be able to do it? And why does everyone go up to the altar? There were a few people that I felt like were faking it but I don't know. How can I carefully discern the spirit from someone who is just acting?  Because I did notice that they were filming their service as well. But I did feel the spirit in that place, especially during praise and worship.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi Poohbear -

I'm not Pentecostal but my grandparents are Pentecostal. My mom and her siblings were raised Pentecostal but my parents did not raise me in the church. However, as a child I used to go to my grandparents church occasionally, and went every Easter. Your experience sounds like the stories my mother used to tell me and what I encountered during my childhood visits.  

I'd like to add that you don't have to be Pentecostal to speak in tongues. I know that some Denominations don't believe in speaking in tongues but it's not and should not be about Denomination.

When I was 21 yrs. old my friend invited me to her church which is non-denominational. A few minutes after I arrived people ( a lot of young adults) were walking up to the altar speaking in tongues. I said to myself these people are faking. Lord, why are these people playing church? I wanted to leave. I reluctantly stayed and heard the minister give a powerful message. The minister did an altar call and I went up to the altar. The minister placed his hands on my forehead and said the Holy Spirit wanted me to ask if you would like to receive the gift of speaking in tongues. I immediately said yes, and I could fill the power of the Holy Spirit upon me and I began to speak in tongues on the scene at 21 yrs old. 

God showed me and answered my question...the saints at that church were not playing, speaking in tongues is a gift from God and it doesn't have anything to do with Denomination. When I speak in tongues it's between me and the Lord, it has become part of my prayer language.


----------



## Laela (Oct 6, 2010)

Pooh,

Your experience is spot-on and I'm glad you enjoyed your visit and received a good Word. 

I grew up in a Pentecostal church...COGIC, only we had church on Sundays. I have some very vivid memories of us girls wearing our white doilies on our head (we believe a woman's head should be covered in the sanctuary); wearing white for communion and on special services; allowing the Holy Spirit have His way in the service. There have been times (and it was scary to me as a kid), people who were demonized were prayed for and healed; once the Holy Spirit convicted a girl to confess before the congregation that she was not a virgin and would skip school to have sex in her mother's house. She just came out of her seat on Sunday and starting crying and confessing -- literally stopped service. Her mom was hurt and was crying, but the whole church prayed and consoled them and acknowledge that she obeyed the Holy Spirit.  Speaking in tongues happened all the time, and on a few occasions a prophet would prophesy in tongues to us and then interpret what they said. We did open-air meetings around town and visited each other's homes on rotation, for  home services. 

We always ate together, either at church or at each others' homes, so Sundays were a loooong day for us.   And the OIL... we believed in anointing oil for all purposes according to Scripture - sanctification, healing, dedications, etc.

Pentecostals have a deep sense of Spiritual Family and when it comes to worship, those folks don't play; they are open to letting the Holy Spirit take charge of service.  I've seen visitors get agitated, twitch in their seats and look disturbed when the Holy Spirit moved. Some have even got up and left.
I'm non-denominational now and I still believe in speaking in a heavenly language and that's it's a gift of the Holy Spirit. I believe in allowing the Holy Spirit to move in a service, no matter the denomination. Someone who is not open to receive the Holy Spirit will see this all as 'nonsense' or 'unnecessary'...they must first be a willing vessel = _believe_ = so they can _receive_... 

but oh, when they finally believe and receive, and the Holy Spirit in having His way,

Angels join in the celebration....

I'm happy for you, Pooh.


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 6, 2010)

Interesting, thanks for your posts. 

@ PinkPebbles, I know speaking in tongues isn't tied to just one denomination.  This is just the first time I've ever experienced seeing speaking in tongues during any worship service I've ever been to.  I've always attended Baptist churches and never seen anyone speak in tongues in Baptist churches. I'm sure there are some Baptist that speak in tongues, just not in my experience yet.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Oct 6, 2010)

I didn't grow up Pentecostal but I've been attending a Pentecostal church for the last 4 1/2 years. I'll just say churches are different. I get to church at 11am and leave between 1-1:30PM. We do speak in tongues (when anyone does it from the pulpit there is translation into English, see 1 Corinthians 12). I had a certain perception of Pentecostal churches and b/c of that I hesitated going. Realizing that not all are the same I was better able to re-evaluate some of my doctrinal view and change my perceptions. 

I don't consider myself a Pentecostal but I do consider myself charismatic since I believe I will continue to praise God very expressively and speak in tongues.


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 7, 2010)

When you all speak in tongues, do you understand what you are saying???

I was speaking with this guy friend of mine who said he switched from Baptist to Apostolic, and he said he can now speak in tongues but he doesn't know what he's saying when he does it.

Is there anything online that shows speaking in tongues translations in written word form? Or is it an actual foreign language?


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 8, 2010)

Speaking in an unknown tongue, meaning unknown in the earth realm, is really an advantage. But note that the gift of interpretation of tongues is when one has the ability to translate an unknown tongue.  Speaking in tongues is edifying to the spirit.  One who speak in tongues is also speaking mysteries.  Meaning, I myself may not know what I'm saying but the Spirit intercedes for us.  Now back to the advantage, the enemy does not know what we are speaking but yet through the Holy Spirit we are communicating in the spirit realm.  I'm at work right now but I can get you scriptures and answer any other questions anyone might have.  Sorry I have to summarize this response.

oops, I'm being rude, I've been apostolic for 8 years and yes I do speak in tongues and have the gift of the Holy Spirit.  I'm not here to judge so no question is too crazy.  I'm here to love and serve and open up the eyes of your understanding.

Well, I don't know you but I love you already.  PM if you have more questions.


----------



## Prudent1 (Oct 13, 2010)

Poohbear said:


> *When you all speak in tongues, do you understand what you are saying???*
> 
> I was speaking with this guy friend of mine who said he switched from Baptist to Apostolic, and he said he can now speak in tongues but he doesn't know what he's saying when he does it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Prudent1 (Oct 14, 2010)

*And why does everyone go up to the altar?*
This question almost slipped my mind but it is very important so I wanted to address it. As you know God is eternal and does not change. Alters always have been and always will be very important and very significant to Him. B/c of our upbringing we don't always understand the significance and symbolism associated with God. We just don't have Kings and feasts and stuff anymore. I heard a sermon this past Sunday but cannot for the life of me remember who gave it. It was on the importance of the alter. Just know that in a true church/ worship experience, the alter is sacred to God. It is holy/ hallowed ground. It is why many (including clergy) are sick and or deceased. They went there w/o repenting and getting things right with God to sing, give announcements, or whatever. Remember the priests had to wear those bells on their garments when they approached the ark of the convenant? Ppl knew if the bells couldn't be heard "another one bit the dust"? Same God today. The veil has been torn. We do not have to rely on our priest or pastor etc to go to God on our behalf. We have the Chief priest for that. We can and should go to the alter in prayer for whatever we need, have questions on, etc.
I don't know if that is why the congregants were approaching the alter but I would hazard a guess they have been brought up with that knowledge and as such go regularly to the alter to give alms, offer up prayers and praise, and the like. Remember, the church as we know it has been sifted like flour and divided over the years such that many denominations have some truth to their beliefs but the damage from these schisms has been significant. Just one more reason why we as believers *need* that insider info(from the Holy Spirit)- to *KNOW* what's real and what's not. There is a passage in
the bible that talks about how God does not want his children to not know things. Of course, I can't recall it right now either I hope this helps.


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 14, 2010)

Prudent1 said:


> *And why does everyone go up to the altar?*
> This question almost slipped my mind but it is very important so I wanted to address it. As you know God is eternal and does not change. Alters always have been and always will be very important and very significant to Him. B/c of our upbringing we don't always understand the significance and symbolism associated with God. We just don't have Kings and feasts and stuff anymore. I heard a sermon this past Sunday but cannot for the life of me remember who gave it. It was on the importance of the alter. Just know that in a true church/ worship experience, the alter is sacred to God. It is holy/ hallowed ground. It is why many (including clergy) are sick and or deceased. They went there w/o repenting and getting things right with God to sing, give announcements, or whatever. Remember the priests had to wear those bells on their garments when they approached the ark of the convenant? Ppl knew if the bells couldn't be heard "another one bit the dust"? Same God today. The veil has been torn. We do not have to rely on our priest or pastor etc to go to God on our behalf. We have the Chief priest for that. We can and should go to the alter in prayer for whatever we need, have questions on, etc.
> I don't know if that is why the congregants were approaching the alter but I would hazard a guess they have been brought up with that knowledge and as such go regularly to the alter to give alms, offer up prayers and praise, and the like. Remember, the church as we know it has been sifted like flour and divided over the years such that many denominations have some truth to their beliefs but the damage from these schisms has been significant. Just one more reason why we as believers *need* that insider info(from the Holy Spirit)- to *KNOW* what's real and what's not. There is a passage in
> the bible that talks about how God does not want his children to not know things. Of course, I can't recall it right now either I hope this helps.


 
Thank you Prudent1.  As far as the part of service where everyone went to the altar, I thought it was strange in the sense that they had to be prompted by the bishop to go up there. And everyone in the church went up there all at once at the same time. They all started weeping pretty much at the same time as the bishop spoke in tongues, prophesied, and used holy oil. I would think the experience would be more genuine if people were going up there on their own without being prompted by the bishop.  When I noticed the service was being filmed by a video camera in the back of the church, it made me wonder if this was a genuine experience of these church members or not. Besides that part of the service, I did like their praise and worship part of service and the lesson taught in Sabbath school that morning.


----------



## crwnandglory (Oct 14, 2010)

Poohbear said:


> Thank you Prudent1.  *As far as the part of service where everyone went to the altar, I thought it was strange in the sense that they had to be prompted by the bishop to go up there. And everyone in the church went up there all at once at the same time. They all started weeping pretty much at the same time as the bishop spoke in tongues, prophesied, and used holy oil. *I would think the experience would be more genuine if people were going up there on their own without being prompted by the bishop.  When I noticed the *service was being filmed by a video camera in the back of the church, it made me wonder if this was a genuine experience of these church members or not.* Besides that part of the service, I did like their praise and worship part of service and the lesson taught in Sabbath school that morning.



--------edited


----------

